# 53 pounds



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you think, too light? Robbie has lost about 7 lbs since I cut back the new food. He weighed 53 lbs yesterday at the vet.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I think he looks fantastic!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks great! Jasper weighed 55 lbs at the last vet visit, so I upped his food a bit (I want him around 60 lbs). What a gorgeous boy Robbie is!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

How old is Robbie? He is BEAUTIFUL - I love that dark coat.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Ziggy weighs 55 lbs as of last Friday. He's one year and two days old. 

I think your boy looks awesome! (just like mine  )


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

How tall is Robbie? I think he looks a lot like Marley and weighs the same.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I think he looks great! Max is 55 lbs. at 9 months old. I sometimes think he looks too thin, but the vet says he's at a perfect weight. 



mylissyk said:


> What do you think, too light? Robbie has lost about 7 lbs since I cut back the new food. He weighed 53 lbs yesterday at the vet.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks perfect!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks good to me.  Very handsome!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Good looking boy you have there


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He looks fantastic! A very handsome and healthy boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks perfectly slim and trim to me. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Perfect


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey is 52 on the good day after supper.LOL I think he looks fantastic!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord, I miss that boy! You guys wouldnt believe how awesome he is in person. He looks great. What did you switch his food to? I dont think mines getting the same diet she was getting however I digress. Thanks for sharing M!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous guy and look right to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> How old is Robbie? He is BEAUTIFUL - I love that dark coat.


Robbie turned 5 on July 27.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> How tall is Robbie? I think he looks a lot like Marley and weighs the same.


He's 23 in at the shoulder.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Lord, I miss that boy! You guys wouldnt believe how awesome he is in person. He looks great. What did you switch his food to? I dont think mines getting the same diet she was getting however I digress. Thanks for sharing M!


We changed to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Salmon when they pups had trouble with Canidae. They gained weight on the new food, so I cut it back and now Robbie has lost some.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks just perfect to me!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks great to me! Abby is 55 pounds soaking wet and I don't want her to gain anymore.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He looks wonderful. He and Finn have the same body structure. Finn is 63 pounds but an inch taller than Robbie. Being slim and fit really helps ward off orthopedic problems later on!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think he looks great!


----------

